# [SOLVED] GA-81875 Ultra Gigabyte motherboard overclock



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello,

I have another computer that I need help with: 

GA-81875 Ultra Gigabyte motherboard running a P4 @ 3.42. 

1. How do I overclock the P4? I looked all thoughout the BIOS and can't seem to find how to overclock it.

Thank you!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: GA-81875 Ultra Gigabyte motherboard overclock*

To overclock this its found under Frequency/Votage control, cpu clock ratio or enable cpu Host clock manually increase cpu Host frequency.

Reminder : Over clocking setting will depends on condition of system. You will need to play with the settings to determine which would be the most stable for your system setup. Becareful with the settings, as to high or low settings can make your computer unstartable!


----------

